# Windows button and charmbar constantly crashes



## rukiarenji (Aug 26, 2014)

so ever since i got 8.1 64bit my charm bar and the windows buttom keeps crashing, ive tried repairing windows/reinstalling it but without luck....

and when i run sfc /scannow it always find corrupted files that it cannot fix, i does however fix the sfc scannow error when i run
Dism.exe /online /Cleanup-Image /StartComponentCleanup&sfc/scannow&Dism /Online /Cleanup-Image /RestoreHealth&sfc/scannow&pause

just to be back a few days later...

hope someone can help


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Hi,

Please download and run SFCFix from >*Here*<


It will take about 15 minutes to process. Once the scan has completed a notepad file will launch with the results. Please copy and paste the entire contents of the results and post them back into this thread. Please put [code][/code] tags around the log to break up the text.

*Export CBS folder*


Click the *Start* button







then click *Computer*.
Double-click on the *C: drive*, under the *Hard Disk Drives* category, and then scroll down to, and double click on the *Windows* folder.
Find and double click on the *Logs* folder.
Right-click on the *CBS *folder, and select *Copy*.
Go back to your *Desktop*, right-click on it, and select *Paste*. You should now see a copy of the CBS folder appear on your Desktop called *CBS*.
Right-click on this new folder, and navigate through *Send to*, and select *Compressed (zipped) folder*.
A new file, also called *CBS *(CBS.zip), but this time with a different icon, will be created.
Attach this to your next post please. 
Please Note:: if the file is too big to upload to your next post please upload via Dropbox or ge.tt


----------



## rukiarenji (Aug 26, 2014)

Deejay100six said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please download and run SFCFix from >*Here*<
> 
> ...



cbs= https://www.dropbox.com/s/ot396oez2troxdd/CBS.zip?dl=0

that program you linked is it safe? or will i risk it ******* up my files so il have to reinstall windows or anything like it?


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

rukiarenji said:


> that program you linked is it safe?


Yes, its safe. :thumb:

Most of the people involved with running that site are former or current staff members here. Some of them been here a lot of years.

I'll have a look at your CBS log but I'm only just starting to learn about this kind of troubleshooting.

If I can't be of further assistance, there are others that can and I'm sure one of them will be along in good time.


----------



## rukiarenji (Aug 26, 2014)

Deejay100six said:


> Yes, its safe. :thumb:
> 
> Most of the people involved with running that site are former or current staff members here. Some of them been here a lot of years.
> 
> ...




```
SFCFix version 2.4.3.0 by niemiro.
Start time: 2015-05-28 19:41:59.543
Microsoft Windows 8.1 Update 3 - amd64
Not using a script file.




AutoAnalysis::
CORRUPT: C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-u..ed-telemetry-client_31bf3856ad364e35_6.3.9600.17807_none_910ac2c6daa01c43\utc.app.json
CORRUPT: C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-u..ed-telemetry-client_31bf3856ad364e35_6.3.9600.17807_none_910ac2c6daa01c43\telemetry.ASM-WindowsDefault.json


SUMMARY: Some corruptions could not be fixed automatically. Seek advice from helper or sysnative.com.
   CBS & SFC total detected corruption count:     2
   CBS & SFC total unimportant corruption count:  0
   CBS & SFC total fixed corruption count:        0
   SURT total detected corruption count:          0
   SURT total unimportant corruption count:       0
   SURT total fixed corruption count:             0
AutoAnalysis:: directive completed successfully.




Successfully processed all directives.
SFCFix version 2.4.3.0 by niemiro has completed.
Currently storing 0 datablocks.
Finish time: 2015-05-28 19:47:56.202
----------------------EOF-----------------------
```


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

I was going to say that this one is relatively easy but as I read on, its possible that these 'corruptions' are not related to your issue.

On the one hand, some analysts are still fixing it.

On the other hand, this looks like it may be fairly recent news, hence why some have not picked up on it yet.

https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3022345



> This update enables the Diagnostics Tracking Service in Windows 8.1, Windows Server 2012 R2, Windows 7 Service Pack 1 (SP1), and Windows Server 2008 R2 SP1. This tracking service collects data about functional issues in Windows.
> 
> This update contains the following two manifests that are occasionally updated by the Diagnostic Tracking Service:
> 
> ...


I've not heard of anyone suffering adverse effects from fixing the corruptions, so I would do it anyway, to be on the safe side.

Follow the instructions here


----------



## rukiarenji (Aug 26, 2014)

Deejay100six said:


> I was going to say that this one is relatively easy but as I read on, its possible that these 'corruptions' are not related to your issue.
> 
> On the one hand, some analysts are still fixing it.
> 
> ...




```
SFCFix version 2.4.3.0 by niemiro.
Start time: 2015-05-28 20:31:53.234
Microsoft Windows 8.1 Update 3 - amd64
Using .zip script file at C:\Users\patrick\Desktop\SFCFix.zip [0]




PowerCopy::
Successfully took permissions for file or folder C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-u..ed-telemetry-client_31bf3856ad364e35_6.3.9600.17747_none_90df8130dac08ee0\telemetry.ASM-WindowsDefault.json
Successfully took permissions for file or folder C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-u..ed-telemetry-client_31bf3856ad364e35_6.3.9600.17747_none_90df8130dac08ee0\utc.app.json

Successfully copied file C:\Users\patrick\AppData\Local\niemiro\Archive\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-u..ed-telemetry-client_31bf3856ad364e35_6.3.9600.17747_none_90df8130dac08ee0\telemetry.ASM-WindowsDefault.json to C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-u..ed-telemetry-client_31bf3856ad364e35_6.3.9600.17747_none_90df8130dac08ee0\telemetry.ASM-WindowsDefault.json.
Successfully copied file C:\Users\patrick\AppData\Local\niemiro\Archive\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-u..ed-telemetry-client_31bf3856ad364e35_6.3.9600.17747_none_90df8130dac08ee0\utc.app.json to C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-u..ed-telemetry-client_31bf3856ad364e35_6.3.9600.17747_none_90df8130dac08ee0\utc.app.json.

Successfully restored ownership for C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-u..ed-telemetry-client_31bf3856ad364e35_6.3.9600.17747_none_90df8130dac08ee0\telemetry.ASM-WindowsDefault.json
Successfully restored permissions on C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-u..ed-telemetry-client_31bf3856ad364e35_6.3.9600.17747_none_90df8130dac08ee0\telemetry.ASM-WindowsDefault.json
Successfully restored ownership for C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-u..ed-telemetry-client_31bf3856ad364e35_6.3.9600.17747_none_90df8130dac08ee0\utc.app.json
Successfully restored permissions on C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-u..ed-telemetry-client_31bf3856ad364e35_6.3.9600.17747_none_90df8130dac08ee0\utc.app.json
PowerCopy:: directive completed successfully.




Successfully processed all directives.
SFCFix version 2.4.3.0 by niemiro has completed.
Currently storing 2 datablocks.
Finish time: 2015-05-28 20:31:53.380
Script hash: u/XcPQ2yAlCsHh/kkBZ3OSvSBpcxnCEFqjpE0eFPDGU=
----------------------EOF-----------------------
```


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

That looks like it worked, nice going! :thumb:

Now, the question is, did it solve your issue? :smile:


----------



## rukiarenji (Aug 26, 2014)

well we dwont know till it happens


----------



## rukiarenji (Aug 26, 2014)

Deejay100six said:


> That looks like it worked, nice going! :thumb:
> 
> Now, the question is, did it solve your issue? :smile:


just crashed again

charms bar and windows logo that is


----------



## rukiarenji (Aug 26, 2014)

Deejay100six said:


> That looks like it worked, nice going! :thumb:
> 
> Now, the question is, did it solve your issue? :smile:


saw this show hidden folders
go to c:\User\Default\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\WinX instead of c:\User\\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\WinX and you will see the group folders. should be uncorrupted. then you can copy/paste and restart explorer and be good to go



could that actually work?


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

I'm not sure. Maybe you should wait for some more input. I'm searching for potential solutions but I have to go out for a while now.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Now that SFCFix.exe finished, run *SFC /scannow* again.


----------



## rukiarenji (Aug 26, 2014)

spunk.funk said:


> Now that SFCFix.exe finished, run *SFC /scannow* again.


i did, but it didnt really fix the crashing error


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

rukiarenji said:


> saw this show hidden folders
> go to c:\User\Default\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\WinX instead of c:\User\\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\WinX and you will see the group folders. should be uncorrupted. then you can copy/paste and restart explorer and be good to go
> 
> 
> ...


It actually sounds feasible to me but, if you try it, I would urge you to create a system restore point and/or make copies of the folders beforehand.

I asked for some extra help here anyhow so you might get some more feedback shortly. :smile:


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

rukiarenji said:


> i did, but it didnt really fix the crashing error


Can you please upload a new CBS log?

*Convert CBS.log to CBS.txt*

Right click on the







button
Click on *Run* => Inside the run box copy and paste the following command:

```
cmd /c copy %windir%\logs\cbs\cbs.log "%userprofile%\Desktop\cbs.txt"
```

Press *Enter*
Once this has completed please go to your Desktop and you will find *CBS.txt*, please rename this file to CBS_{Insert forum username here}_{insert todays Date here}.txt For example "CBS_Go The Power_1803.txt"
Please upload *CBS_{Username}_{Date}.txt* to this thread.

Please Note:: if the file is too big to upload to your next post please upload via Dropbox or One Drive


----------



## rukiarenji (Aug 26, 2014)

Go The Power said:


> Can you please upload a new CBS log?
> 
> *Convert CBS.log to CBS.txt*
> 
> ...


https://www.dropbox.com/s/tgmqokihfga53t7/cbs_rukiarenji_0306.txt?dl=0


----------



## rukiarenji (Aug 26, 2014)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/tgmqokihfg..._0306.txt?dl=0


----------



## rukiarenji (Aug 26, 2014)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/8zwhaaw81uu9tc4/cbs_rukiarenji_0406.txt?dl=0


----------



## rukiarenji (Aug 26, 2014)

still finds corrupt files that i cant fix no matter what ido


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Go to the Power should respond in another day or so, just be patient.


----------



## rukiarenji (Aug 26, 2014)

alrighty, did a recovery back to 27th of last month, used the program and i fixed the error in sfc scannow, but still get the crash


----------

